# Datum hochzählen



## Nud3l (17. Januar 2008)

Hi ich möchte ein Date um 7 Tage erhöhen und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll.

ich versuch einen Plan zu erstellen wo zb zu jeden Montag ein Eintrag steht und ich möchte das datum automatisch vergeben


Mfg


----------



## mk666 (17. Januar 2008)

Du könntest statt Date Calendar bzw. GregorianCalendar verwenden. Calendar hat dafür eine passende Funktion.


----------



## Nud3l (17. Januar 2008)

Wie heißen denn die funktionen? 

ich bekomme ja bei der Gregoreien eine zeit in milisec und ich wollte da schon die 7 in milisec um rechen und drauf addieren aber ist wohl ein bisschen kompliziert


----------



## mk666 (17. Januar 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Calendar.html

Lesen mußt du selber.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (17. Januar 2008)

Darf ich JodaTime in den Raum werfen? Das native Java Calender API ist so ziemlich das schlimmste, was sich in der JRE finden lässt. Mit JodaTime geht das so:


```
LocalDate date = new LocalDate();
LocalDate then = date.plusDays(7);
```

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## gora (18. Januar 2008)

Schau mal in die Api vom Gregorian Calendar... 
Du musst einfach nur :

1. Datum in Grgoriancalendar setzten...
2. Das Feld Tage im GregorianCalendat um 7 erhöhen ...
3 Gregoriancalendar.getTime() aufrufen und voila.. er gibt dir ein DateObjekt mit dem neuen Datum zurück!

Grüße

Gora


----------



## Oliver Gierke (18. Januar 2008)

gora hat gesagt.:


> Du musst einfach *nur* :
> 
> 1. Datum in Grgoriancalendar setzten...
> 2. Das Feld Tage im GregorianCalendat um 7 erhöhen ...
> 3 Gregoriancalendar.getTime() aufrufen und voila.. er gibt dir ein DateObjekt mit dem neuen Datum zurück!



Genau das meinte ich . Gehts noch umständlicher?

Kein Affront gegen deinen Vorschlag, gora. Ich weiß, es geht nicht wirklich anders mit Java Bordmitteln. Aber schön ist definitiv was anderes.


Gruß
Ollie


----------

